# 84-94 240 coupe with siliva front end conversion pics?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

hey just like the subject says, i was looking at aprils sport compact car from 2002 ,and i did'nt say the year but is a coupe from 89-94 and the guy did a front end conversion also with the sr20det swap, well anyway i just wanted to know if you guys have done it to your ride, i heard it is around 1 -2 grand to do, thank you for your help


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

total the engine and headlights wiill NOT be 1-2k maybe the tailights alone


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

SCC totally underestimated the cost of the swap. At the time, they could get a whole front clip for $1500, which certainly isn't the case now. An SR front clip will run you more like $2000-2500. Then you have to get it shipped, which they conveniently didn't have to deal with since they're located like right next to the fkn shop. That's like $400-500. Then you have to buy the bodywork, which is a little more than the $500 they stated. Then you need parts, which they didn't include the cost of in that price they quoted. Clutch, 3" downpipe, fuel pump.....

You're looking at $4500 for all that, at least.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

The most basic install:
SR ~2200
shipping ~300
downpipe ~130-180
fuel pump ~130
fluids and belts ~100
clutch ~300 (Not totally necessary)
exhaust ~300-500 (Not totally necessary)
Giving a grand total of between 2900 and 3800 (this is if you do all the work add between 1000 to 2000 for an install from the shop)

As for the front end conversion:
Frontend ~1000
shipping ~200
total of 1200 (the install should be pretty cheap since for the most part it is a bolt on)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

cool, yea i wasn't talking about the engine and front end for 2grand, i was just talking about the front end, anyway i would love to own one someday, for the price of a 240, and doing a front end conversion,sr20det,suspension,wheels, new paint, interior, could i put one serious bad [email protected]@ daily driver together for around 10grand? or whatever you guys think? love to see pics and what you spent on things, if you don't mind sharing thanks


----------

